# Big surge = no tip?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Do you find that the bigger the surge, the less likely you are to get a tip?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Do you find that the bigger the surge, the less likely you are to get a tip?


I mean any surge over 2x I don't expect a tip.

I have gotten one at 3x and the pax tipped me but a trip over 2x pays well enough I don't mind.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I was shocked to receive tips on multiple 7x surge rides on New Years Eve. Even a $20 tip on a 8x surge that cost them $170. The passenger was about to drive her own car but decided to take Uber at the last minute, leaving her car at the bar. I went through a DUI checkpoint. The cop thanked me for driving the drunks home and waved me through. At that moment she immediately knew she made the right decision and said that I just saved her from a DUI. $20 tip and a hug on that ridiculously high surge. She clearly had a good job and could afford the expensive drinks and the big surge, and would have lost it all with a DUI.


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I was shocked to receive tips on multiple 7x surge rides on New Years Eve. Even a $20 tip on a 8x surge that cost them $170. The passenger was about to drive her own car but decided to take Uber at the last minute, leaving her car at the bar. I went through a DUI checkpoint. The cop thanked me for driving the drunks home and waved me through. At that moment she immediately knew she made the right decision and said that I just saved her from a DUI. $20 tip and a hug on that ridiculously high surge. She clearly had a good job and could afford the expensive drinks and the big surge, and would have lost it all with a DUI.


Same with me on NYE. After midnight my lowest Surge was like 5X and I still got tipped on every ride except one.


----------

